# Team driving questions



## Knottymare (Jul 27, 2012)

I would eventually like to get set up to drive a team. Dolly is doing so well and is so steady that I'd like to get her a buddy that she can drive with.

I am new to driving and have tackled the hitching and driving singly - still have much to learn but it's coming along great.

I would need to find the team pole for my cart, first. I have a Jerald Runabout but can't find any info on getting a team set up from them. I'm contemplating setting up my Runabout as my team cart and then getting a HyperBike or another EE type cart for times when either my hubby or friend want to drive with me. Any ideas on setting up my current cart for a team?

I assume I'll need to get a special team harness setup OR can I just get a harness for the new horse and then make adjustments when I want to drive as a team?

Any/all suggestions and help will be appreciated. You guys and gals are great. Thanks!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 27, 2012)

Id suggest learning to drive a team first so you can see the training and equipment involved first.

A four wheeled vehicle is a whole heck of a lot better for team driving, and you most likely would need a new set of harness for each. They do make some draft style harness which is convertible to single cart, but you usually need to start with team harness and configure it for single, not the other way around.

The equipment is expensive... That's why you mostly see singles being driven!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree find someone first that does the team driving. It's a lot of fun but it's also a whole different ball game compared to driving single. Not just how you drive them, but mostly the equipment that's involved.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> I would need to find the team pole for my cart, first. I have a Jerald Runabout but can't find any info on getting a team set up from them. I'm contemplating setting up my Runabout as my team cart and then getting a HyperBike or another EE type cart for times when either my hubby or friend want to drive with me. Any ideas on setting up my current cart for a team?
> I assume I'll need to get a special team harness setup OR can I just get a harness for the new horse and then make adjustments when I want to drive as a team?


Ah, I've corrupted another one! LOL. First it was single driving a couple years ago at the NWMHC clinic, now I've got you hooked on idea of driving two! Facebook makes it so easy....






Anyway, as you know, this is my team pole setup. (Forgive Kody's loose traces, we were circling the photographer.)






I've been able to make it work for my two boys, but I have to tell you it is neither easy, nor cheap, nor the way to go if you have a choice. Balance is a big issue and even if you get the balance right for just you, the minute you have a passenger hop in the pole can threaten to fly up and smack the horses in the face then slam down again. Not good! I'm very, very careful about it and we've been fine but I'm practically child-sized and anyone heavier has a lot of trouble. When you go to back up if the footing is deep, the pole can again try to come up. When you hitch, it's amazingly difficult to hold the pole up and do up the pole straps at the same time. (I've gotten a little stand I can rest it on and trained the horses to put up with me pulling it out from between them after they're hitched.) I have a wider axle I special-ordered so I haven't had any stability problems, but without that I think it would be very easy to flip the vehicle sideways with two horses. I've seen it happen with a friend's pair!

Another thing is the harness. With a two-wheeled vehicle you really need a sturdy, broad harness like the one I'm using in this picture or a set of neck collars, otherwise your horse is going to be very uncomfortable. I know one person who tried to make a team pole work around the same time I did and her cute little conversion collars (to switch a harness from single to pair) didn't work AT ALL. The straps were way too narrow, the breastcollar itself was unsupported and the weight of the pole dragged it down in the front until it was at the bottom of the horses' chests, way below the point of the shoulder. She gave up and sold the cart and went back to driving single until she can afford a 4-wheeler.

As far as I know Jerald does not offer a team pole for their carriages so you'll have to go through another party. I used Silver Penny Farms but had to make some modifications to my pole to get it to work; I can tell you about those privately if you'd like. It might be easiest for you to buy another EE cart from them, that way you'd know the team pole was made for the vehicle it's going on. What would be even better would be to buy a nice little four-wheeler! After driving in this rig I can say without hesitation if I was going to be taking passengers with any regularity at all, I would be buying a nice cheap buckboard and calling it done. Sassafrass Ranch on FB has a cute metal four-wheeler she bought from a guy in Oregon, I'm sure she could give you the manufacturer's contact information. It wasn't much and is a nice simple carriage. I'd get one but I'm saving my money for a full marathon carriage someday and meanwhile this two-wheel rig works for us.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 28, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Ah, I've corrupted another one! LOL. First it was single driving a couple years ago at the NWMHC clinic, now I've got you hooked on idea of driving two! Facebook makes it so easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, EVERYONE!!!

Leia, it's so nice to see you here. I was hoping you'd chime in. I was actually planning on begging a trip up to see you and see the boys in action.

I appreciate all the advice. A little 4 wheeler would be awesome. In fact, if I could find one, I'll start saving now! Because that is the goal. I want to be able to get out WITH my hubby but don't think I'll ever put reins in his hands again LOL. He will be a fine passenger





I have much to learn but I'm a good student.


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, and curious, are you using the team harness from Ozark??? I'll be shopping for a pair...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Oh, and curious, are you using the team harness from Ozark??? I'll be shopping for a pair...


No, as far as I know they only offer a draft team harness and I needed a carriage style harness for CDE. I ordered pair parts and a set of pair breastcollars from Chimacum Tack to substitute into my current ComfyFit Sport Harnesses. I am using custom Ozark bridles in that photo, but that's all. It'd probably suit your needs nicely though!

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, the extent of my team driving will very likely all be flat ground... around the neighborhood, in some parades, easy trails. I just want comfortable, safe and don't want to break the bank. I certain I can get the training done my self but seeing how all the pieces of equipment fit together will be critical. Your class in harness fitting that I saw was indispensible for getting started. I'll be looking to get out to some clinics so I need to get in the loop on what is coming up. Any suggestions on local info?

I'll have an announcement soon about another horse that will soon be coming to my house... I suspect you may know who it is already but I'm keeping it under my hat till the horse is actually at my house. I'm so excited i can hardly contain myself!

What is your next outting, Leia?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've found that while a close relationship with the two horses you're working with and good training on the equipment makes up for a lot, you really do need to drive someone else's pair and get a mini lesson at least once before working with your own horses no matter how experienced you are at driving singles. The way you talk to them, what problems you'll run into with your first couple of hitches and how to handle them before they become a big issue, how to set up a green pair for success, all these things make the process much easier for everyone involved and can only be learned by watching someone who knows what they're doing. Getting to navigate for Breanna Sheahan's upper-level tandem and then get a lesson from her with them was invaluable for teaching me what's involved in a successful tandem. I could never have started my own without that help! There are so many places you'd get frustrated or lost and give up, but having seen those problems being handled by someone experienced and taught how to prevent them in the first place makes all the difference in your confidence. The person I taught in KY said the same thing- you just have to ride along with someone who knows what they're doing. Same thing with pairs! I've borrowed quite a few and gotten lessons from their owners and that plus soaking up knowledge from the driving books and knowing horses in general gave me the foundation to help a friend start her pair and then start my own. It's the little things that start your team off on the right foot, like knowing how to keep them together and what order to say their names in to cue them correctly if one horse is holding back or if one is too nervous. You need to ride along with someone and pick those things up by watching. It makes a difference!



Knottymare said:


> I'll have an announcement soon about another horse that will soon be coming to my house... I suspect you may know who it is already but I'm keeping it under my hat till the horse is actually at my house. I'm so excited i can hardly contain myself!
> What is your next outting, Leia?


Congratulations! A new horse is always so exciting, can't wait to see who you got.





My outtings are extremely limited this year I'm afraid, I'm basically done for 2012. No CDE's, no driving trials, no more shows, no local clinics...I've got a week-long driving camp in Sisters, OR in August and hopefully a beach trip on Labor Day weekend and that's about it. After that the boys and I may be making a big move. If you want me, catch me before September!

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 29, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I've found that while a close relationship with the two horses you're working with and good training on the equipment makes up for a lot, you really do need to drive someone else's pair and get a mini lesson at least once before working with your own horses no matter how experienced you are at driving singles. The way you talk to them, what problems you'll run into with your first couple of hitches and how to handle them before they become a big issue, how to set up a green pair for success, all these things make the process much easier for everyone involved and can only be learned by watching someone who knows what they're doing. Getting to navigate for Breanna Sheahan's upper-level tandem and then get a lesson from her with them was invaluable for teaching me what's involved in a successful tandem. I could never have started my own without that help! There are so many places you'd get frustrated or lost and give up, but having seen those problems being handled by someone experienced and taught how to prevent them in the first place makes all the difference in your confidence. The person I taught in KY said the same thing- you just have to ride along with someone who knows what they're doing. Same thing with pairs! I've borrowed quite a few and gotten lessons from their owners and that plus soaking up knowledge from the driving books and knowing horses in general gave me the foundation to help a friend start her pair and then start my own. It's the little things that start your team off on the right foot, like knowing how to keep them together and what order to say their names in to cue them correctly if one horse is holding back or if one is too nervous. You need to ride along with someone and pick those things up by watching. It makes a difference!
> 
> Congratulations! A new horse is always so exciting, can't wait to see who you got.
> 
> ...


would you be willing to work with me before you make any big moves? I'm ready able and willing. I have a few commitments but would do what i can to get up to see you

I get the need to work with someone else and am willing. now i just need to find the person willing to do it. help!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> would you be willing to work with me before you make any big moves? I'm ready able and willing. I have a few commitments but would do what i can to get up to see you
> I get the need to work with someone else and am willing. now i just need to find the person willing to do it. help!


Lisa Eckhardt offers pair lessons in the winter with her horses if you don't mind driving the big boys. (Friesians. How cool is that?!) I'm happy to work with you but can't show you as much as I'd like as I don't have a four-wheeler so you could ride along with me and actually see what's going on. And there's still so much I need to learn myself! My boys no longer do the green-team stuff I know how to handle, now it's more fine-point adjustments where I need someone with more experience as well.





I love that there's always more to learn.





Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 30, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I love that there's always more to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too, Leia. me, too.

I swear sometimes I feel like a sponge! i'm so excited... and you saw on FAcebook about the mare I'm getting. Heading to bed now but tomorrow I'll "announce" it!!!

So excited. I'm getting her because I really like her. not because of her show career or her progeny. Kind of irony, yes? I just think she's sweet.


----------

